# Cichlid id please



## erks (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi there a buddy of mine has some cichlids he no longer wants i was hoping you guys/gals can tell me

-species?
-are they usually expensive dollar amount?
-are they hard to come by?

Thanks for the help


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

all i can tell you is the 3rd one is a sunshine peacock 
big als has them at $15-$20 depending when you go


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

1st pic(fish on right) could be a copadichromis azureus

2nd pic(this fish is full) Metriaclima zebra

3rd pic- Aulonocara baenschi 'Sunshine Peacock'

4th pic- Aulonocara Nyassae 'Blue Peacock'

I think



erks said:


> Hi there a buddy of mine has some cichlids he no longer wants i was hoping you guys/gals can tell me
> 
> -species?
> -are they usually expensive dollar amount?
> ...


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I would almost bet money the last fish is a Petsmart special. Not to talk down on them at all but usually their electric blues are hybrids and I have seen a lot of them grow out like that one. It has the stripes of a stressed/nervous peacock, but the dorsal and anal fin colouration of a fryeri.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I would almost bet money the last fish is a Petsmart special. Not to talk down on them at all but usually their electric blues are hybrids and I have seen a lot of them grow out like that one. It has the stripes of a stressed/nervous peacock, but the dorsal and anal fin colouration of a fryeri.


Probably right. S. fryeri are playboys and love to do peacock females.


----------

